
Miniscript - flatfilefan
https://lists.linuxfoundation.org/pipermail/bitcoin-dev/2019-August/017270.html
======
flatfilefan
Miniscript language for Bitcoin is unveiled. "It's a language for writing (a
subset of) Bitcoin Scripts in a structured way, enabling analysis,
composition, generic signing and more."

Also here: "Pieter Wuille Unveils ‘Miniscript,’ A New Smart Contract Language
for Bitcoin" [https://www.coindesk.com/pieter-wuille-unveils-
miniscript-a-...](https://www.coindesk.com/pieter-wuille-unveils-miniscript-a-
new-smart-contract-language-for-bitcoin)

